# Patent: Canon EF 28-560mm f/2.8-5.6L USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

```
<p>A patent showing another crazy superzoom has appeared, this time the optical  formula is for an EF  28-560mm f/2.8-5.6L USM. We’d  assume such a lens would also have IS if it ever came to market. We expected to see a non-L superzoom sometime in 2016, but that has apparently been put off until late 2017 at the earliest.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2016-142795</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.8.8</li>
<li>Filing date 2015.1.30</li>
<li>Zoom ratio 18.86</li>
<li>Focal length 28.80 119.57 543.20</li>
<li>F-number 2.88 4.56 5.88</li>
<li>Half angle of view (degrees) 36.91 10.26 2.28</li>
<li>Image height 21.64 21.64 21.64</li>
<li>The total lens length 281.07 331.07 385.01</li>
<li>BF 53.05 61.31 40.00</li>
<li>The effective diameter of the front lens 120.00</li>
</ul>
<p>I’m not sure this is a superzoom we’re likely to see, but all indications point to Canon definitely developing a replacement for the EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## George D. (Aug 15, 2016)

For broadcasting or the cine line may apply. For photo I'd stick to a Powershot 25x (25-625mm). ;D


----------



## Tom W (Aug 15, 2016)

Odds are high that such a lens would include a 1.4X built in teleconverter, like the 200-400. Still, what a huge range. And a huge lens! About the diameter of the 400 f/4 DO, but longer and heavier even if DO optics are potentially employed.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 15, 2016)

That's going to real pain in back to carry around.


----------



## nightscape123 (Aug 15, 2016)

I guess the rumored super zoom might be a 200-560 or a 300-560 instead of going to 600. It looks like they can do a 560 f/5.6.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Aug 15, 2016)

An affordable 200-560 or 300-560 would be ideal. I use a 6D with lenses that cover 17 to 200mm. Currently if I were to do a once in a lifetime trip to Yellowstone and/or get into bird photography, I believe I would keep my Canon gear, but buy a Nikon crop camera and their new affordable zoom.

Get with the program Canon.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 15, 2016)

560mm at F5.6?

Even in a fixed lens you are looking at a large and expensive lens..... make it a zoom and even more so!

My bet is that this is not for stills cameras.......


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 15, 2016)

Think of all the room and weight you'd save!



Lowepro Pro Trekker 400 AW packed © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 16, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > 560mm at F5.6?
> ...


could you copy the picture and post it? Thx!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2016)

The present invention relates to the imaging device which has a zoom lens and it, for example, is suitable as an imaging optical system of imaging devices, such as a digital camera, a video camera, a camera for broadcast, a camera for monitoring, and a camera for film photos. 


[Effect of the Invention] 
[0011] 
According to the present invention, the zoom lens with which high optical performance is easily obtained covering all the zoom ranges and whole object distance by a high zooming ratio is obtained. 


Fig.10 is an essential part schematic view of a digital camera (imaging device) provided with the zoom lens of the present invention. 
[0018] 
The zoom lens of each working example is a zoom lens used for imaging devices, such as a digital camera, a video camera, a camera for broadcast, a camera for monitoring, and a camera for film photos. The zoom lens of an working example can also be used as a projection optical system for projection devices (projector)


----------



## RGF (Aug 16, 2016)

Would be nice to have this lens if optics are acceptable


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2016)

RGF said:


> Would be nice to have this lens if optics are acceptable



Assuming that optics are OK, I'd still wonder about hauling a huge lens around. Usually, you need wide angles when there is little space, but the lens might take up a good bit of available space, not to mention its weight.

I've had the 35-350mm L and 28-300mm L and optics were fine, not great, but more than adequate. But packing one around not only grabs unwanted attention, but they are cumbersome too.


----------



## Maui5150 (Aug 16, 2016)

If optics were decent, not bad, especially for sports. I could see this as a lens for people shooting football, athletes, etc, who may be throwing a 2x on a 70-200, and with decent optics, could cover the 24-70, 70-200, 70-200 + 2X and still have almost 30% more reach, not to mention faster AF without the 2x. 

I would much prefer this beast going out to 560 and drawing me in for that 200 - 560, than a 28-300. 

Not for the weight-weenies, but LOVE big glass


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Dear Canon delevopers,
when reading this :

Please consider also walk around photographers!
Many plp want so see new patents for light 300mm or 400mm L lenses
with reason able pricing. (update of 300mm 4L IS and 400mm 5.6L)

Cheers


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 16, 2016)

RGF said:


> Would be nice to have this lens if optics are acceptable


I don't think that anyone has made a 20X zoom lens with sharp optics..... As to decent? depends on how you define it..... I have the 18-200F5.6 and although quite convenient, the optics are terrible!

Now a FIXED 560mm F5.6???? I'd jump on that one.... or an "L" 400F5.6 with newer materials......


----------



## j-nord (Aug 16, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Would be nice to have this lens if optics are acceptable
> ...


a prime in the 500-560mm range f5.6 IS L would definitely get my attention, especially if they can keep it under $2500


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 16, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



500 f/5.6 or 400 f/4(non DO) are two lenses I would be interested in getting for occasional birding or mammal shoots. Lets hope Sigma decides to release a lens with those specs and below 2500$.


----------



## j-nord (Aug 16, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


If I spend that much on a lens it better have 1st party AF speed, accuracy, and consistency especially when talking about birding.


----------



## kanehi (Aug 17, 2016)

I wonder how much this lens is going to be and it looks massive and heavy. Will see this lens on sporting events on TV.


----------



## neonlight (Aug 17, 2016)

I agree that this is likely to be a cine lens (without IS). But guesses have been proved wrong before.


----------



## Muttonhead (Aug 23, 2016)

Is it possible this is another Zoom with built in 1.4x extender, given the 560mm long end number? I'm guessing the popularity of the 200-400 would have them contemplating another lens with an extender at some point.


----------

